# [Warsaw] Golden Terraces



## seb5990 (Jul 3, 2005)

looking at these pictures, I am proud to be Polish. I live in Canada, but i was in Poland this last summer. I WAS IN SHOCK to see the development over the past 5-10 years - complete change that I was not expecting. Poland needs ONE tall, beautiful building to stand out from the rest. Hopefully it happens!


----------



## seb5990 (Jul 3, 2005)

should be a period - after Poland, comma after summer :s


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

Incredible construction, remember me the new milan fair!


----------



## 29A (Jan 19, 2005)

WHOA!!
Warsaw rocks! Looks like something that could be constructed in shanghai


----------



## Javi (Mar 18, 2005)

mg:Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colemonkee (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, that glass canopy looks like giant waves. Fantastic! I can't wait to see it finished with the green roof. Will the rooftops be accessible?


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

by maly








by rcube


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Great gorgeous update!!

may I out of the topic a bit, After this project and rando I completed...what projects will renponsible for the continue of the boom in Warsaw?


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Chad said:


> Great gorgeous update!!
> 
> may I out of the topic a bit, After this project and rando I completed...what projects will renponsible for the continue of the boom in Warsaw?


There is no approved project yet, but the most interesting may be two proposals:
- 130 m residential designed by polish prestigious JEMS Architects located half way between WTT and Rondo 1
- office highrise in the close city centre (10 m from Golden Terraces) designed by Libeskind maybe 
In both cases visualisations are not available yet. :dunno: 
There is also plenty of residential towers (80-100 m) planned mostly around Hilton Hotel u/c and one more office tower (~100 m).
EDIT 
This is how this area looks now
by sojuz








view from WTT (found in the Internet)








in a few years


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Photos by Polishman:




























And my photos - the view from Lucka Tower:


----------



## seb5990 (Jul 3, 2005)

love it, love it, love it!

but i say it again > needs ONE TALL BUILDING IN THE MIDDLE!


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

good stuff!


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Go Poland!!! That dome looks like stormy waters in between the taller buildings. Poland's getting the best Euopean skyline at this rate. 
Look out Frankfurt/London/Paris!


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

New photos from www.groundy.webd.pl

Inside the glass dome:










































And some views from the top of Golden Terraces:


----------



## rakim (Feb 4, 2005)

by rcube


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Will sure be one of the worlds leading architectural showcase !! kay:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

by @Polska2006 :


----------



## Van der Rohe (Dec 24, 2002)




----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

I can see 3 construction sites in this pic below :










The one in foreground ofcouse the Golden Terrace, The one behind it is The Rondo 1? and whats that at a very left angle? Is that Hilton?


----------



## megaptera (Mar 1, 2003)

Chad said:


> The one behind it is The Rondo 1? and whats that at a very left angle? Is that Hilton?


Yes (the pic shown above by Van der Rohe was made probably by Cudak during our trip to Rondo1 construction site; Rondo1 and Golden Terraces are very close to one another) and yes  
Hilton today by REDHATT:










Ps.
In Polish version of your signature there should be *przeciw* or *przeciwko* instead of *przecie*.


----------



## wholagun (Nov 15, 2003)

Driller said:


> Hey listen up everybody
> I’m not sure if the Discovery showed anywhere else outside Poland a documentary movie about Golden Terraces, but good new for those who want to see this  Here is a link for emule ed2k://|file|Warszawa-Zlote.Tarasy.2005.PL.TVRip.XviD-YAR.www!OSIOLEK!com.avi|146737152|EBBA3833932ECD85BCA7ED7E4F1E706F|/
> Or you can just write “zlote tarasy” and search. It’s 140 mb, unfortunately for you it is in polish. However, it is worth watching, because of great visualizations and pic’s.
> ZLOTE TARASY are AWESOME
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


the link you sent is not working
Can you fix it plz


----------



## Driller (Sep 18, 2005)

ed2k://|file|Warszawa-Zlote.Tarasy.2005.PL.TVRip.XviD-YAR.www!OSIOLEK!com.avi|146737152|EBBA3833932ECD85BCA7ED7E4F1E706F|/

or try this link: http://www.osiolek.com/count.php?id=8135&poz=0


----------



## Driller (Sep 18, 2005)

or just use search option in the program & search for "zlote tarasy"


----------



## Driller (Sep 18, 2005)

one of the polish forumers (Michciu) put on his website 1.30 min 3d computer visualization of Zlote Tarasy (aka Golden Terraces), watch this while waiting for the discovery movie, it's only 30mb

http://michciu.neostrada.pl/ZloteTarasy.mpeg

Hope you will enjoy


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Some views form Intraco II (Oxford Tower) - my photos:


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By rcube*


----------



## p5archit (Feb 25, 2003)

Pretty amazing how fast this got built! I remember reading about it not too long ago and then it was just an idea- so i was quite amazed to see that it has actually been built! 

Just a question though- is that the train station directly in front of the construction site??

p5


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

woowww beatiful


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

The Glaass roof is amazing, I believe it's one of the world's largest?


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

The construction is really fast.


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By rcube*

















*By SoboleuS*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

p5archit said:


> Pretty amazing how fast this got built! I remember reading about it not too long ago and then it was just an idea- so i was quite amazed to see that it has actually been built!
> 
> Just a question though- is that the train station directly in front of the construction site??
> 
> p5


yeah, there`s bus & train station


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

That glass dome is amazing, I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By paolo*


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

that glass dome thing is freakin' awesome! :eek2:


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By rcube*


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*New by rcube*


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By kafarek*


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Glass dome at night (by me )


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By Pstrykacz*


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

The Glass roof seems darker than I thought, but Stunning nontheless...kay:


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

Chad said:


> The Glass roof seems darker than I thought, but Stunning nontheless...kay:


its dark only from outside, inside it looks like this


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*New by rcube*


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By kafarek*


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Supreme!!!
Warsaw is getting great.


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By rcube*


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By rcube*


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

The roof looks great, the detail on the back of the main tower is marvelous...Stunning overally. kay:


----------



## oskarj (Mar 15, 2006)

kuniokun said:


> Maybe because over 50% Chicago buildings belong for polish imigrants and their descendants


and the other 50% belongs to Swedes.


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

Great!!! Cool in East Europe in Warsaw!!! When this Golden Teraces will be finished? When will be official opened??


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By Pstrykacz*


----------



## Kanio (Apr 18, 2006)

Sony Center in Berlin is better  :|


----------



## porcelain (Oct 26, 2005)

It is always fine to visit Warsaw and to know that is not so far from Vilnius.
Zawsze jest świetnie pobyć w Warszawie i wiedzieć że to nie jest tak daleko od Wilna.
Visada yra puiku aplankyti Varšuvą bei žinoti, jog tai nėra taip toli nuo Vilniaus.


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By rcube*


----------



## jonovision (Dec 16, 2003)

I never noticed the detail at the top of the tower. It make me like this project just that much more! :cheers:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

What is Skanska? I see it on lot of pictures from Poland.


----------



## Arttera (Mar 29, 2003)

^^ :hm: Skanska is one of the world’s leading construction groups with expertise in construction, 
project development of commercial and residential projects 
http://www.skanska.com/skanska/templates/page____886.aspx#


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By rcube*


















*By cichus1*


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By Pstrykacz*


----------



## Arttera (Mar 29, 2003)

interesting photos around ZT by rcube


















































finally some good pictures inside dome (posted by RobPaine)
is almost certainly the best pictures so far


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

wow thats a nice looking city.


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By rcube*


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

What a great desing, definitely it will change the face of the city. Great.


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By SoboleuS*


----------



## oli4 (Feb 22, 2006)

It's beautiful!!!


----------



## jabba (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't know how are they going to get rid of this ugly Warszawa Śródmieście WKD (train station) building, it's so old... I even remember its smell now :evil: 
Other than that, suddenly Warsaw really looks like a capital of a 38 million country.


----------



## JWvW (Feb 12, 2006)

wow i'm impressed, warsaw!! glad to see that they're also spending my EU taxes usefully; saw new buses, new street lighting, etc


----------



## mybeer (Oct 11, 2006)

jabba said:


> I don't know how are they going to get rid of this ugly Warszawa Śródmieście WKD (train station) building, it's so old... I even remember its smell now :evil:
> Other than that, suddenly Warsaw really looks like a capital of a 38 million country.


well, Warsaw inhabitants are fighting to demolite or change the central train station since it was built... and I really think it will happend soon



JWvW said:


> wow i'm impressed, warsaw!! glad to see that they're also spending my EU taxes usefully; saw new buses, new street lighting, etc


The most of the buildings in Warsaw remonts the pre-EU period, so our taxes will be spent in the nearest future


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

Night skyline shot (PHOTO COPYRIGHT © 2004-2006 BY *TOMASZ DZIUBINSKI*)


----------



## Asterix (Jul 9, 2005)

^^ Wow... :bow: 

This night photo is the most beautiful


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

JWvW said:


> wow i'm impressed, warsaw!! glad to see that they're also spending my EU taxes usefully; saw new buses, new street lighting, etc


I'm sure your taxes help to dutch firms earn much money in Poland because it makes it richer.And finally, dutch firms money backs to holland so dont care!!
Spanish people have to thAnk so much to Holland and rest of european countries, your help was so important to us, but now ING, philipps,... are earning much spanish money


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

JWvW said:


> new buses, new street lighting, etc


??? :evil: We have new buses a few years before, for example in my city in northern Poland we have ONLY new buses for 4 years before (2002), and Poland is in EU of 2 years. New streets lighting is financed by CITY money, but EU is very important for we, we have taxes for MORE investition/investment ...:lock: and Poland will be not nice, but VERY nice  

Golden Terraces will be opened in February 2007  :|


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

JWvW said:


> wow i'm impressed, warsaw!! glad to see that they're also spending my EU taxes usefully; saw new buses, new street lighting, etc


"EU taxes" are spending in another way. I belive Poland is not that poor that they couldn't buy new buses or street lights ( :lol: :lol: :lol: ) on their own. Don't glorify yourself that much :lol:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Beautiful photos of Warsaw


----------



## Nacho_82 (Feb 13, 2005)

omg those night shots are awesome


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*By SoboleuS*



















*By sojuz*


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

JWvW said:


> wow i'm impressed, warsaw!! glad to see that they're also spending my EU taxes usefully; saw new buses, new street lighting, etc


Yes, we started modernization of our cities just after EU membership. :crazy: Please, don't let Your politicians cheating You.


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

*Some great shots by Paolo*


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

^^
Equivoque stop flooding this thread. It's already hardly possible to browse it!


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

Golden Terraces is a great center. All is best - shopping, work, watching films (mai), meeting with friends in a lot of cafes, restaurants. The first Hard Rock Cafe in east Europe. Great atmosphere :cheers:


----------

